

NYTimes hand codes their HTML  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/21/business/media/21askthetimes.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
wmf
And so do all professional Web designers. It's not a big deal.

~~~
technoguyrob
Indeed. I don't understand. How else is it possible to write HTML? (without
obscene disgusting things like Frontpage or Dreamweaver of course)

~~~
dcurtis
There are "smart" content management systems like Movable Type that let you
type into a text area using "bold" and "italic" buttons like Word. When you
submit, it automatically converts it to HTML.

The NYTimes designers, apparently, type everything out by hand and inject the
HTML directly.

~~~
simonw
That article says nothing of the sort - it says that the designers and IAs
(who are presumably the people who build the site "templates") hand code their
markup, but it makes no claims about the content producers who are actually
posting up stories on a day-to-day basis. They certainly use a CMS, but
there's no indication of whether they author in HTML, use some kind of WYSIWYG
interface or use some other form of markup.

------
joao
I'm still in University taking a design degree, and most of the students, who
want to get started on building websites, don't ask the teachers to learn HTML
or any other languages — instead they ask: 'Can you teach Dreamweaver?'

The same happens with other areas, they ask specifically for the software, not
the subject. It's the WYSIWYG generation.

~~~
wmf
That attitude should make it easy for smart employers to weed them out.

------
redorb
"At any given time though, my design group is working on roughly a dozen or
more projects of nontrivial size, while simultaneously watching for urgent
problems cropping up across a site of significant volume and breadth. That
keeps us very busy. So as a matter of resources — having enough designers to
take care of everything — it's almost impossible for us to implement every
change or improvement we'd like to see happen."

sounds like they need to hire 5-10 more people who just focus on new things.

~~~
marcell
And they'll do that with the mountains of cash they get from their thriving
newspaper business...

------
falsestprophet
So should you.

------
mynameishere
I'm not sure what they mean by "hand coding". Certainly the journalists type
their articles into a form, press "submit", it goes into persistence, and then
eventually it's turned into generated HTML through PHP or something. That's
how pretty much everything works. Nobody "hand codes" html. You "hand code"
PHP.

To me, "hand coded html" suggests that they, uh, get MS Doc files from
journalists and re-type the html in between DIV tags.

------
STHayden
yeah. Khoi Vinh is a pro and so is his staff. NYTimes is a whole department
unto itself. any all web company/department is going to do everything all hand
coded.

------
smhinsey
I'd be more surprised if they didn't do this. (I was going to make a snarky
comment about the programming.reddit auto-submit-to-YCNews bot, but...)

~~~
babyshake
I haven't heard of this bot. But that sounds kind of lame

~~~
smhinsey
i kind of doubt it's real, but it sure seems like it is sometimes.

------
qvtqht
Given the quality of the NYTimes web site, I am not surprised that they do.

